

Pnotify 1.3 released. - hperrin
http://sciactive.com/pnotify/
JavaScript.
======
nodesocket
Wow, so many options and themes, but honestly, it feels a little overwhelming
and complex. I prefer the simplicity of:

[http://bootstrap-growl.remabledesigns.com/](http://bootstrap-
growl.remabledesigns.com/)

